# Which corys do you have?



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

What species of corys do you guys have in your tanks and how many of each? If you have pictures, post them. Please include the tank size! I'm falling in love more and more with these little guys even though I am having a really hard time with them at the moment.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I had albino cories and they were awesome! But my discus were rather evil to them and picked them apart. I couldn't figure it out for a while til I woke up and one was still alive but had no eyes, it was terrible. So now its just discus in there..although they are supposed to be ok w/ those in their tank. But they are fun little guys to watch and soooo cute!


----------



## h_sheltie (Jun 16, 2005)

I have 3 albino cories in a 55 gal. I will be getting 3 more soon. Heres a pic of them. If you look hard enough you can see the other one behind the rock.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

2 Bronze (corydoras aeneus)
2 Albino (corydoras aeneus)
2 Peppered (corydoras paleatus)

They're in a 20 Long with white sand, along with 5 tiger barbs.

I'm going to try and find a home for my barbs and get some more, but I'm not really pressed.

Current diet is live bloodworms/blackworms (wouldn't recommend for a gravel tank) and sinking shrimp pellets. I want to try some algae wafers.

They are very active swimmers, they love swimming through the current, and constantly sift through the sand. They were a little skittish when I first got them, but now they swim all around my hand when it's in the tank. It feels kinda funny when the suck on you, meanwhile the barbs do the same and they bite at the bubbles that gets trapped on my hairy arm - it was cute at first but it's kind of annoying especially when I'm not expecting it.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Nothing  my plan for some for my bettas' tankmates fail... I can't afford room for bigger tanks. h_sheltie, the albino look cool


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

2 albinos and 2 albino babies...they are soooo cute when they are babies!


----------



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

I have 6 panda corys (Corydoras panda) in 90 liters (about 24 us gallons) tank. Nice little fellows. 

Bigger panda in this picture is my oldest cory, about 6 years old.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

weve got 4 albinos in a 15g, i love them! all they do is swim haha. i dont have any pics though yet, we just got them!


----------



## h_sheltie (Jun 16, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> weve got 4 albinos in a 15g, i love them! all they do is swim haha. i dont have any pics though yet, we just got them!


Yea, mine do that to. They usually settle down a little at night.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah they go crazy until its light out :-D i wish i had room for more....


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

1 Trilineatus Corydoras

3 Albino Corydoras

1 Spotted Corydora

2 Panda Corydoras

2 Bronze Corydoras

in a 55G


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice pics lexus! theyre beautiful! im suprised you got them to stay so still....


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

My Robustus cory!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Barbatus cory!
http://fishnut2.com/coppermine/albums/userpics/10001/P3310055.JPG


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, hes way cool! ive never seen one of them before


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh all look so nice!
Fishnùt, don't you put some subtrate for them to thrive?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

fishnut: wow! nice fish

Please tell us all about it! I want some (that disease is kickin in again, i almost bought 6 lyretail cichlids yesterday)


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Fishfreaks,
Check out my video clip. You'll see 2 colonies of Barbatus sapwning at the same time...in adjacent tanks! http://fishnut2.com/BarbatusSpawns.mpg 
Max,
All my tanks are bare bottom, and I've spawned over 60 different species of cories!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

eaRasian32,
Not much to tell, other then they are cold water cories. (72F) The video shows it all. Courting/feeding frenzy/T-position/female carrying eggs/actual spawning. The video was made for teaching about cories. It's all there if you know what to look for.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, thats awesome fishnut2, what do you do with all the fry?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Most of the fry are sold or traded locally. A few make it to AB!


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Here are a few pics of my guys out playing...bronze, albinos & peppered.


----------

